# Hunter 28.5



## Dennis.T (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a new sailor looking at a 1985 Hunter 28.5 as my first boat. just wonder if any one has had good or bad luck with this boat.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Dennis.T said:


> I am a new sailor looking at a 1985 Hunter 28.5 as my first boat. just wonder if any one has had good or bad luck with this boat.


 You can head to http://www.yachtsurvey.com/boatreviews/hunter28.htm for some professional opinon.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

sailingfool said:


> You can head to Boat Review* by David Pascoe - Hunter 28 for some professional opinon.


Wow. Slayed.

Harshest boat review I ever read.


----------



## Dennis.T (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you! not a very good review for sure. I will keep looking 

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Dennis, don't believe everything you read on the internet. The review was for a Hunter 28 not the 28.5 you are looking at. Totally different boats. The 28.5 does not have a wing keel and came in 2 keel configurations, standard and shoal. Keel was iron. The 28 is fractional with the 28.5 being masthead. Both have B&R rigs.

2 of my friends have owned 28.5s and were happy with them. They sailed well and were suited for coastal cruising and club racing. The V-berth arrangement was a bit unusual but all in all a pretty good boat. Only negative was maintenance on iron keel, not difficult but a pain every couple of years.


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

There are 55 reviews from people who own this boat available here:

Hunter Owner Reviews


----------

